# [Review] Noctua NH-U14S – Die Single-Tower CPU-Kühler Referenz?



## sav (29. April 2016)

*[Review] Noctua NH-U14S – Die Single-Tower CPU-Kühler Referenz?*

*Noctua NH-U14S – Die Single-Tower CPU-Kühler Referenz?*​

Einleitung


Viele Übertakter setzen mittlerweile auf eine AiO-Wasserkühlung oder einen Dual-Tower Kühler um die Temperatur ihrer übertakteten CPU in moderaten Regionen zu halten. Dies hat den Vorteil, dass die Lebensdauer des Prozessors nicht allzu stark in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wird. Wer aber kein Freund von Wasser innerhalb des Gehäuses ist, oder schlichtweg mögliche Kompatibilitätsprobleme mit Arbeitsspeicher umgehen möchte, ist mit einer Doppelturmkühlung meistens auch nicht optimal beraten. Für diese Anwender empfiehlt sich ein potenter Single-Tower CPU-Kühler, der annähernd an die Leistung seiner Pedanten herankommt, oder aber sogar die gleiche Kühlleistung erreichen kann. Als Referenz dient aktuell der True Spirit 140 Power aus dem Hause Thermalright, der zur gehobenen Mittelklasse zählt, in Stresstests jedoch bedrohlich nah an seine Grenzen kommt. Damit war der Grundstein dieses Reviews gelegt, mit dem Ziel die besten Vertreter dieser Klasse zu ermitteln. Und zwar unabhängig davon, ob das Modell im Einstiegs- oder Premium-Segment angesiedelt ist. Den Beginn macht der NH-U14S aus dem Hause Noctua. Dieser ist zwar schon seit ca. drei Jahren erhältlich, jedoch steht der Hersteller schon immer für qualitativ hochwertige Produkte, die eine exzellente Kühlleistung mit einer hervorragenden Verarbeitung kombiniert. Ob der NH-U14S den Ruf von Noctua bestätigt, und damit die neue Referenz für leistungshungrige Overclocker wird, die schmale Luftkühler bevorzugen klärt nachfolgend der ausführliche Test.

Viel Spaß beim Lesen!


Danksagung


Ich danke Noctua für das Bereitstellen des Testmusters und das damit entgegengebrachte Vertrauen.


Verpackung und Lieferumfang


Der CPU-Kühler wird in einem sehr kompakten Karton ausgeliefert der in der für Noctua typischen braun-weißen Farbgebung gehalten ist. Die Vorder- und Rückseite zieren neben Ausschnitten des CPU-Kühlers selbst, Hinweise auf diverse Auszeichnungen von renommierteren Print- und Onlinemagazinen, sowie die besonderen Vorteile die sich durch die schmale Bauweise ergeben sollen. Auch lassen sich erste Informationen zum Lieferumfang und der sechs jährigen Garantie entnehmen, die schon im Vorfeld suggeriert, dass man es hier mit einem Premium-Produkt zu tun hat. Die Seiten der Verpackung beherbergen unterdessen die Technischen Details des NH-U14S. Nach dem Öffnen der Verpackung zeigen sich zunächst drei braune Schachteln, in den jeweils separat das SecuFirm 2 Montagematerial für AMD- und Intel-Systeme verpackt ist, sowie das Zubehör. Neben der hauseigenen NT-H1 Wärmeleitpaste und zwei Paar Lüfterklammern inklusive Anti Vibe-Pads, befindet sich darin ein L.N.A. (Low-Noise-Adapter) sowie ein Schraubendreher, der für die spätere Montage genutzten wird. Vorbildlich ist, dass dem Anwender die Möglichkeit gegeben wird, einen weiteren Lüfter am CPU-Kühler zu montieren, um die Kühlleistung weiter zu steigern. Darunter befindet sich der Kühlkörper inklusive vormontiertem Lüfter der gut gepolstert und stoßfest verpackt wurde. Zu guter Letzt findet sich die Bedienungsanleitung, die den Lieferumfang komplettiert. Allein hier wird dem Anwender für den recht hohen Kaufpreis von aktuell 64 Euro ein umfangreiches Zubehör mitgeliefert, die den Straßenpreis teilweise schon wieder amortisiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Technische Details





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der NH-U14S ist ein Single-Tower CPU-Kühler der durch seinen großflächigen Kühlkörper darauf ausgelegt ist 140- und 150-mm-Lüfter aufnehmen zu können, sofern diese den Lochabstand der 120-mm-Varianten aufweisen. Zusätzlich können diese bei Bedarf mit Hilfe der mitgelieferten Anti Vibe-Pads entkoppelt werden. Durch die schmale Baubreite des Kühlkörpers sollen Inkompatibilitäten des Lüfters mit angrenzenden RAM-Bänken bestmöglich vermieden werden, so dass auch beliebig hohe RAM-Module verwendet werden können. Was der Kühlkörper an Breite einspart, macht sich wiederrum in der Höhe von 165 Millimeter bemerkbar. Der CPU-Kühler ist daher trotz der verringerten Höhe von sechs Millimeter nicht mit allen Midi-Tower Gehäusen kompatibel. Um vor Korrosion zu schützen, wurde die leicht konvex angeordnete kupferne Bodenplatte vernickelt, und die Kontaktfläche zusätzlich matt poliert. Die 6 x 6 Millimeter starken kupfernen Heatpipes wurden vernickelt und wurden zusätzlich mit der Bodenplatte verlötet. Auf die Heatpipe-Direct-Touch-Technik verzichtet Noctua hingegen um einer sehr hohen Verarbeitungsqualität gerecht zu werden. Die Aluminiumlamellen sind symmetrisch aufgebaut, weisen jedoch eine konvexe Form sowie eine auffällige Umformung im Randbereich auf, um die Abwärme optimal aufnehmen und ableiten zu können. Alle Bauteile wurden sauber entgratet, und weisen demnach keine scharfkantigen Stellen auf, an denen man sich verletzen könnte. Die Verarbeitung des Kühlers ist sehr gut und lässt keinen Anlass zur Kritik. Sehr gut! Das optische Finish wird durch die oberste Aluminiumlamelle realisiert, die zusätzlich um den Firmennamen und das Herstellerlogo ergänzt wurde.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lüfter





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ausgeliefert wird der NH-U14S zusammen mit dem hauseigenen Noctua NF-A15, der über einen 4-Pin PWM Anschluss verfügt und somit am Mainboard betrieben wird. Die Maximaldrehzahl liegt bei 1300 RPM bei einer maximalen Förderleistung von 115 m³/h. Für einen möglichst geräuscharmen Betrieb verfügt der Lüfter über sieben Lüfterblätter im Torpedo Design. Zusammen mit den optimierten Flügeln und dem strömungsgünstigen Rahmendesign soll dies einen besonders effektiven und gleichzeitig sehr leisen Luftstrom bei maximal auftretenden 19.2 dB(A) ermöglichen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Montage


Bei dem Einbau setzt Noctua vor allem auf Komfort und bietet mit SecuFirm2 ein ausgeklügeltes Montagesystem an, das alle gängigen AMD- und Intel-Systeme unterstützt. Der größte Unterschied zu den Mitbewerbern besteht darin, so viele Arbeitsschritte wie möglich zu vermeiden, beziehungsweise diese bereits im Vorfeld für den Käufer umgesetzt zu haben. Die Montageschrauben sind nämlich schon fest mit der Backplate verbunden, so dass diese in Kombination mit den Abstandhaltern das Grundgerüst für die Montage und die dauerhafte Verbindung mit dem Mainboard bildet. Nun wird die Backplate mit Hilfe der vier Rändelschrauben befestigt. Anschließend wird der Montagerahmen auf den Rändelschrauben fixiert. Zum Schluss wird der Kühlkörper auf der CPU platziert, und mit Hilfe der Befestigungsplatte auf dem Sockel
verschraubt. Die hierfür benötigten Schrauben sind mit dem Kühlkörper verbunden, daher können sich diese beim festziehen nicht unvorhergesehen selbstständig machen. Der Lüfter inklusive der Anti Vibe-Pads ist auch bereits installiert, welches einen weiteren Arbeitsschritt ersparen würde wenn man die Schraube noch erreichen könnte. Letzterer ist jedoch sehr leicht zu entfernen sowie am Kühlkörper zu befestigen. Die RAM-Bänke werden vom Lüfter nicht blockiert, so dass tatsächlich beliebig hohe RAM-Module verwendet werden können. Die Installation stellt auch an unerfahrene Nutzer keinen besonders hohen Anforderungen und ist somit sehr einfach zu realisieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Testsystem





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Test wird in einem geschlossenen System durchgeführt, während des Tests herrschte eine Raumtemperatur von 21 Grad Celsius. Zur Feststellung der Lautstärke wurde eine Lautstärkemessungen mit Hilfe eines PCE-MSM 2 bei geöffneter Seitenwand durchgeführt, das Schallpegelmessgerät wurde in einem Abstand von 50 Zentimeter vom Lüfter positioniert.


Kühlleistung und Lautstärke


Um die Kühlleistung und Lautstärke des NH-U14S besser bewerten zu können, wurden verschiedene Testszenarien durchgeführt. So musste sich der CPU-Kühler in umfangreichen Tests unter Last behaupten. Alle Testszenarien wurden mit der jeweils ermittelten Drehzahl bei 5V, 7V und 12V durchgeführt. Alle Programme wurden in ihrer aktuellen Version verwendet.

Auffällig ist, dass die Drehzahl des NF-A15 in jedem Drehzahlbereich ungefähr 200 Umdrehungen höher liegt, welches sich leider auch auf die Lautstärke auswirkt. Die Lautstärke bleibt jedoch im Rahmen, solange man den Lüfter nicht im oberen Drehzahlbereich betreibt, denn dort wird dieser störend laut. Bei der Kühlleistung zeigt das Gespann keinerlei Schwächen und hält seinen Mitbewerber zwischen zwei bis sechs Grad souverän in Schach.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fazit


Noctua gelingt es durchaus mit dem NH-U14S ein sehr gutes und solides Gesamtpaket abzuliefern. Das bewährte Montagekonzept macht die Installation fast schon zu einem Kinderspiel und in Kombination mit NF-A15 ist man seinen direkten Mitbewerbern im Testfeld bei der Kühlleistung definitiv voraus. Liegt der Fokus hauptsächlich auf die entstehende Geräuschkulisse, so bleibt der NF-A15 leider hinter seinen potenziellen Möglichkeiten zurück und rutscht ans hintere Ende des Testfeldes.

Für rund 64 Euro erhält der interessierte Anwender einen CPU-Kühler, der mit seiner kompakteren Bauweise das Maximum an Kühlleistung herausholt. Ein durchgehend leiser Betrieb kann allerdings nicht garantiert werden, sofern der hauseigene Lüfter eingesetzt wird. Dem hohen Preis wird zusätzlich ein stimmiges Gesamtpaket entgegengesetzt, das durch die langen sechs Jahre Garantie, einer sehr guten Kühlleistung und einem durchdachten Lieferumfang Letzterem am Ende dann doch voll und ganz zu rechtfertigen wissen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Awards





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## azzih (29. April 2016)

*AW: [Review] Noctua NH-U14S – Die Single-Tower CPU-Kühler Referenz?*

Sieht aus wie der EKL Himalaya2


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. April 2016)

*AW: [Review] Noctua NH-U14S – Die Single-Tower CPU-Kühler Referenz?*

Schönes Review und schöner Kühler.


----------



## PanikGOW (29. April 2016)

*AW: [Review] Noctua NH-U14S – Die Single-Tower CPU-Kühler Referenz?*

Schönes Review. Danke


----------



## DrOwnz (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Review] Noctua NH-U14S – Die Single-Tower CPU-Kühler Referenz?*

schönes review, allerdings habe ich ein paar Punkte vermisst (hab das Teil selbst schon revied: Testbericht Noctua NH-U14S  - Freeocen - Testberichte - Hardwareforum Freeocen)

- der mitgelieferte Lüfter ist ein anderes Modell als das im Handel erhältliche
- der Kühler ist durch den engen Lamellenabstand nicht auf low-RpM Lüfter optimiert, und eher auf Szenarien mit hoher oder sehr hoher Abwärme, deswegen finde ich den Fokus auf die Läutstärke etwas schade


----------



## lalaker (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Review] Noctua NH-U14S – Die Single-Tower CPU-Kühler Referenz?*

Nettes Review.

Also ich den Kühler auch und eben diesen Lüfter. Wäre doch interessant, wenn sich jetzt alle U14S Eigentümer mal melden, welcher Lüfter bei ihnen denn dabei war.

Mit Maximaldrehzahl ist der Lüfter zu laut, aber ich habe noch keinen 14 cm Fan gesehen, der mir bei 1500 RPM nicht zu laut wäre. Für meine nicht übertaktete CPU habe ich die Drehzahl auf 800 RPM gedeckelt im UEFI. Bei Prime komme ich zwar über 70°C, aber in der Praxis inkl. Gaming sehe ich keine 60°C.
Seine Stärken hat der Kühler eindeutig im hohen Abwärmebereich, im Silentbereich mit niedrigen Drehzahlen können andere Kühler auch mithalten. Durch die enormen Regelbereich des Lüfters kann man bei entsprechender Steuerungsmöglichkeit und diesen Kühler unter allen Umständen im Zaum halten.


----------



## dippich (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Review] Noctua NH-U14S – Die Single-Tower CPU-Kühler Referenz?*

Gutes Review 
Ich habe den Kühler auf einem Z97 Deluxe mit 2 Noctua   Lüftern aus dem freien Handel, diese drehen nur bis max 1200 U/min. Keine Probleme mit dem I7-4790@4.6GHZ, auch nicht unter Prime!


----------



## DrOwnz (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Review] Noctua NH-U14S – Die Single-Tower CPU-Kühler Referenz?*



lalaker schrieb:


> Seine Stärken hat der Kühler eindeutig im hohen Abwärmebereich, im Silentbereich mit niedrigen Drehzahlen können andere Kühler auch mithalten. Durch die enormen Regelbereich des Lüfters kann man bei entsprechender Steuerungsmöglichkeit und diesen Kühler unter allen Umständen im Zaum halten.



das ist die  wichtigste aussage die leider fehlt ^^

im bereich mit hoher abwärme spielt der U14S in der selben Liga wie die großen doppeltürme



dippich schrieb:


> Gutes Review
> Ich habe den Kühler auf einem Z97 Deluxe mit 2 Noctua   Lüftern aus dem freien Handel, diese drehen nur bis max 1200 U/min. Keine Probleme mit dem I7-4790@4.6GHZ, auch nicht unter Prime!



naja 4,6 Ghz auf nem 4790 sind auch nicht sehr anspruchsvoll... ich hab das Teil auf nem 3820 mit 5 Ghz und mit 1.5V betrieben und es blieb unter 80°, selbst mit unter 1000 RpM (jaja sandy bridge E is verlötet...)


----------



## Meroveus (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Review] Noctua NH-U14S – Die Single-Tower CPU-Kühler Referenz?*



DrOwnz schrieb:


> naja 4,6 Ghz auf nem 4790 sind auch nicht sehr anspruchsvoll... ich hab das Teil auf nem 3820 mit 5 Ghz und mit 1.5V betrieben und es blieb unter 80°, selbst mit unter 1000 RpM (jaja sandy bridge E is verlötet...)



Das kommt halt darauf an welche Spannung dazu noch benötigt wird. Ich kam unter Version 28.7 mit 4,7 GHz @ 1.24 Volt, auf etwa 185 Watt Verbrauch. Da hat mein Kühler (Genesis) schon nach Hilfe geschrien . Es waren über 90° (CPU geköpft), allerdings bei verringerter Drehzahl und ohne "Unterdruck".


----------



## e4syyy (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: [Review] Noctua NH-U14S – Die Single-Tower CPU-Kühler Referenz?*

Kann ich den hässlichen braunen Lüfter durch einen grauen von Noctua austauschen? Wenn ja, welchen?
Besten Dank.


----------



## Narbennarr (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: [Review] Noctua NH-U14S – Die Single-Tower CPU-Kühler Referenz?*

Jeden beliebigen 140er mit runrahmen und 120er bohrungen oder 120er.
Du wirst dann zwar zu Gunsten der Optik einen schlechteren Lüfter haben, aber jeder muss selbst wissen was ihm wichtig ist


----------



## Fox-RLP- (23. Juni 2019)

*AW: [Review] Noctua NH-U14S – Die Single-Tower CPU-Kühler Referenz?*

Vielleicht kann mir jemand von Euch die Frage beantworten:
Sollte ich bei dem Kühler, zu dem ich mir jetzt vor dem Übertakten einen weiteren Lüfter Noctua NF-A15 PWM gekauft habe, die Abstandsverbindungen (Gummilager) nutzen wenn ich den zum "Push-Pull" kühlen hinten anbringen möchte? 
Hab im Netz einige Bilder gesehen die zeigen, dass Nutzer den eben auch "nur" per Klammer angebracht haben. Hab allerdings gelesen, Noctua empfehle die genannte Variante mit den beim Kühler mitgelieferten Abstandhaltern, die den Lüfter gummigelagert mit Abstand hinter dem Lüfter montierbar machen.

Kann das jemand von Euch bestätigen oder mir eine Variante empfehlen oder von einer dringend abraten?

Will das nachdem ich das Coollaboratory Liquid Metal Pad drauf habe (Paste is schon knapp 4 Jahre drauf ^^) ausprobieren da ich dann n Burnin vor hab und danach auf 4,5 GHz gehen möchte wenn die Temeperatur passt.

Danke schonmal!

EDIT 23.06.19: Hier der Link zum neu erstellten Thema: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...efter-zur-push-pull-kuehlung.html#post9906343


----------

